# Steel Building Info



## mike silvia (Dec 27, 2016)

Hi Guys
I'm in the process of looking for a steel building to put up for my garage/shop. I'm looking for a decent building for a lowish price. Gonna have some machine shop equipment in it and a lift for my cars. There are a bunch of companies out there and they seem like used car salesmen so I figured I'd ask for some real life experiences. Shop will be going up in SE Massachusetts so I'd also like to ask about if and how you insulated your buildings
Thanks for any input


----------



## Firestopper (Dec 27, 2016)

I have a Mueller Inc. building. Not sure if they service Ma. but give them a call.


----------



## HMF (Dec 27, 2016)

For $2800 you can get a DuraMax 12x32 steel storage shed

https://www.kitsuperstore.com/duramax-sheds/606-12x32-green-garage-55261.html


----------



## Reeltor (Dec 28, 2016)

My daughter bought a quanset hut style building from Steelmaster
http://www.steelmasterusa.com/lp/cl...act,S:Google&gclid=CMv5wPzIl9ECFRc6gQodmtwN7A

From what I've seen, you can get a pretty good discount off of the published price and free shipping.  My daughter doesn't have the building totally up yet; apparently they screwed up and need to pull some of the arches down and reset them.  I guess that is what happens when you are 4+ hours from your building site and have friends help assemble a building.  I think it's pretty good quality.

Mike


----------



## mike silvia (Dec 28, 2016)

Reeltor said:


> My daughter bought a quanset hut style building from Steelmaster
> http://www.steelmasterusa.com/lp/cl...act,S:Google&gclid=CMv5wPzIl9ECFRc6gQodmtwN7A
> 
> From what I've seen, you can get a pretty good discount off of the published price and free shipping.  My daughter doesn't have the building totally up yet; apparently they screwed up and need to pull some of the arches down and reset them.  I guess that is what happens when you are 4+ hours from your building site and have friends help assemble a building.  I think it's pretty good quality.
> ...



with this style I'm just worried about  how I'm going to insulate it
Thanks


----------



## HMF (Dec 28, 2016)

You could adhesive panels of the pink insulation boards to the inside, or use firring strips. You could  frame the inside to accept insulation .


----------



## Reeltor (Dec 28, 2016)

Nels posted while I was writing this; I think you would have the same issues with any steel building.  You could use fiberglass batts with wire spring type holders, the manufacturer can explain your options.  I would think any of the manufacturers would do the same.


----------



## ch2co (Dec 28, 2016)

Spray on foam insulation??


----------



## Firestopper (Dec 28, 2016)

R-30 insulation with scrim sheet (fiber reinforced ) held in with clips and wire 12" OC. Not sure if it would work on a Quonset hut style building due to lack of red iron. I would google snow load on Quonset style building as many have collapsed under load. I'm assuming MA gets plenty of snow. Most steel building companies offer a 3" insulation that gets sandwiched between the skins and red iron. I opted out of this and upgraded to 10" thick batts.


----------



## NCjeeper (Dec 29, 2016)

ch2co said:


> Spray on foam insulation??


Yep. That's what I did on mine. I paid for 2"-3" but its a lot thicker than that in most places.


----------



## Subwayrocket (Dec 29, 2016)

Spray foam is worth the money. My buddy foamed my shop, it's 20x20 , my undersized heater barely runs even when it's been down around zero . There's about 2-3" of closed cell in the walls and and 6-7" in the rafters . 
If you go foam , get the closed cell type. It cost's a little more but it's worth it .


----------



## Reeltor (Dec 30, 2016)

NCjeeper said:


> Yep. That's what I did on mine. I paid for 2"-3" but its a lot thicker than that in most places.


Nice looking shop!  If you don't mind me asking, what did you pay for the spray foam?  did you go with open or closed cell foam?  The recommendations were to use closed cell when possible but now the opinions are use open cell to know when a leak occurs and the water won't be trapped between the roof and the foam.
Foam is the way to go if it's in the budget, is the pricing coming down?

Mike


----------



## oldboy1950 (Dec 30, 2016)

Morton buildings, a friend had one put up and he is very happy with it.


----------



## NCjeeper (Dec 30, 2016)

Reeltor said:


> Nice looking shop!  If you don't mind me asking, what did you pay for the spray foam?  did you go with open or closed cell foam?  The recommendations were to use closed cell when possible but now the opinions are use open cell to know when a leak occurs and the water won't be trapped between the roof and the foam.
> Foam is the way to go if it's in the budget, is the pricing coming down?
> 
> Mike


The shop is 25x34 and I put it up in 2004/2005. Its Icynene foam and I paid $1400. Well worth it.
http://www.icynene.com/en-us/about-us


----------



## rdrasher (Jan 3, 2017)

I found my new (stored in a container for a few years but never assembled) 24'x36' red iron steel building on CL for cheap.
I'm in central Florida, so I opted for closed cell spray foam insulation and central A/C.


Keep an eye out on Craigslist. Sometimes you can find a nice building for a really good price if you are willing to take it down and remove it.


----------



## rdrasher (Jan 3, 2017)

If you get spray foam insulation, be careful and make sure you check the foam thickness after it expands. I didn't and found out that it was "thin" in numerous places when the A/C installer cut away the foam to run a drain outside. So I called the foam company and made them come back out and respray everything they did. It was supposed to be 2"-3".


----------



## mike silvia (Apr 3, 2017)

anybody deal with or know somebody who has one from american steel?


----------

